# Wii Release List



## Kiljaeden (Apr 28, 2008)

I was having a look through the Wii Release List and noticed that all of the VC titles are just put after the last Wii Numbered Release. Would it be better to throw the VC Releases in the 'Others' section or maybe create a 'VC' section so that you can easily view all the VC releases?


----------



## 2cb2ct7 (Apr 28, 2008)

I had the same thought but then I saw this. It was crazy!!!!!
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
This has already been suggested by numerous people in at least three threads that I could find... Next time UTFSE...


----------



## Kiljaeden (Apr 28, 2008)

Please stop being a troll, looking for the easy flame. You've jumped the gun and look like a fool.

I've posted my suggestion in the 'correct' section of the forum as I am referring to the Wii Release List through gOnline and NOT the Wii Release List on the main page. I saw no posts in this section regarding this topic. Every post I've actually seen is referring to the main page, not the gOnline aspect of VC releases. And if they were referring to the gOnline aspect, they should have posted in the relevant section?!

If you had read my post, it suggested throwing them into the 'Others' section, which is obviously only accessible through the search function in the gOnline section. So I could only have been talking about gOnline. Never in any way, did I suggest creating a whole new VC Release List on the main page, which is what all of the so called 'numerous people' are suggesting so in no way, am I repeating any other threads. 

Next time, UYFB and stop being a troll!


----------

